# 9.9 JOHNSON PROBLEMS



## czuniga (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello,

Everyone got some problems with my 9.9 Johnson. I can only get it to start on reverse or forward does not idle. Any ideas what it might be. I would like to take a stab at it before taking in to one of those really expensive mechanics.
best regards,,

czuniga


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fresh gas and plug. Running Sea Foam could help too. If these don't work most likely time to rebuild the carb.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 14, 2012)

When starting in gear are you choking, how much throttle ect

What color is your plug.

Need to figure out if its a rich or lean problem


----------



## czuniga (Feb 14, 2012)

hello

Only starts with full choke and when in gear. Once i try to idle it dies off.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like its running lean

Take the carb apart and give it a good cleaning. I always take um apart and see what's going on before buying a rebuild kit that comes with a bunch of junk you don't need

Lots of videos on YouTube that can walk you threw it. Go slow and take your time. They are simple to diagnose and work on once you figure out how how the gas flows threw them


----------



## richg99 (Feb 14, 2012)

AND....you might want to TAKE PICTURES of every step when dis-assembling and re-assembling the unit. 

You may not need them, but they are great to have for now, or the next time you have to mess with anything on your motor/boat.

R


----------



## czuniga (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the info guys, ill give the seafoam a try before actually looking into the carb..


----------



## richg99 (Feb 14, 2012)

One other thing...that is easy to do and ought to be done every year anyhow...is to put new plug(s) in...properly gapped.

My 40 h.p. Yammie, (on my 16 ft Carolina Skiff up in Wisc) runs like a top. Then, all of a sudden one day...she doesn't want to start. She might cough and sputter some, and usually starts but not willingly.

If I don't do anything...a day or two later she doesn't start at all. I slip two new, properly gapped, plugs in and off she goes, good for another year or so.

I carry two new ones, and a wrench, in the boat at all times now. R


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 15, 2012)

Seafoam is good stuff....however, if it won't idle now its probably not going to help much....yeah it may get you to idle some but I think the carb will have to be cleaned. Its likely an idle jet...Now I am going by my experence with 4 stroke carbs...not sure if there is a diffence. But usually you can clean / spray out the carb and it will run much better. 

My motorcycle had this problem. poor idle and run lean (backfiring on decel) it was the pilot or idle jet. A little cleaning and it was all good for the 6k miles I rode it to AK and back....


----------



## czuniga (Feb 15, 2012)

thansk for the info guys. i will definately try to tackle it this weekend.


----------



## czuniga (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello

So I took a look at my Carb. Seems preaty Clean gaskets look I good condition. Seems to leaking gas from the bottom seal and from the bottom portion of the plastic cover. Would this be the problem. I'm wondering if a kit is recommended.


----------



## czuniga (Feb 15, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## czuniga (Feb 16, 2012)

help


----------



## richg99 (Feb 16, 2012)

If were I, I would just change the plugs...and squirt some carb. cleaner in after you get it running. Try to do the easy things first, before you start tearing anything apart. R


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

You need to take the carb apart and inspect the jets closely. Hold them up to the light and you will see if any of the small holes ( or all of them) are blocked or restricted. I use a dental pic and tooth brush to clean them. 

A seeping bowl gasket isn't going to cause your problem but still needs replaced


----------



## krawler (Feb 16, 2012)

Points or electronic ignition? 1974 - 1976/77 were point ignition.
Does it run good under power? If not, it could be an ignition failure. (running on one cylinder)

It sounds like your motor needs a complete service.
Carb cleaning
Spark plugs
Compression test
Points?
Water pump?
Lower unit oil change?
Replace fuel lines?

If your mechanically inclined these motors are real simple to work on.
https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson%209.9_15.htm


----------



## Nickvan (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, Folks. I'm new to the site, and I've been going through my Evinrude 15 recently. Carb rebuild kit a the local discount marine (oxymoron?) is about $40. Rebuild kit for the fuel pump is about $20. New lines under the cowling are not too much, but I haven't had to buy them yet. New pump and lines are about $50. I had a 9.9 Johnson a few years back and it did much the same thing that yours is. I wound up replacing everything from the gas tank to the carb and rebuilding the carb to get the issue to stay fixed. I used to clean motorcycle carbs a lot, and the thing that has to be fixed is whatever got the carb dirty to begin with. Otherwise it just gums up again.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 17, 2012)

You say it will only start in gear which shouldn't be.You should make sure your carb & timing is in sync.Your carb shouldn't be leaking at all.Try pumping your primer ball when running.Don't worry about Seafoam until you get it running.


----------



## czuniga (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all

So my Carb kit finally came in. I was working on the Carb. Looks inpreaty good shape. However the needle that sits in the middle of the float was impossible to get out. Any tricks or ideas as to how to remove this needle.


----------



## czuniga (Mar 13, 2012)

removed all the needles and gave it a good cleaning,,,started and idled like a champ,, will post new pics soon


----------

